# Time VXR Proteam v Look 585 Ultra



## jnrpsycho (Sep 4, 2006)

I currently have a Time Edge and was looking at the Look 585 Ultra for something different and something stiffer. The alternative in a Time would be a VXR Proteam. Has anyone ridden both and can comment on the differences? The Proteam is quite a bit more expensive.
Thanks


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

jnrpsycho said:


> I currently have a Time Edge and was looking at the Look 585 Ultra for something different and something stiffer. The alternative in a Time would be a VXR Proteam. Has anyone ridden both and can comment on the differences? The Proteam is quite a bit more expensive.
> Thanks


FYI, shops are selling the Proteam at a discount now. Colorado Cyclist has it for $3250 for the module. Keep in mind this also includes the stem and post.

I'm a huge fan of Time frames, but I have not ridden the Look.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I have the 585 and the VXRS Ulteam.

They are both great bikes but if I could only keep one it would have to be the Look. The 585 is as close to a perfect bike as I have ever been on.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

ewitz said:


> I have the 585 and the VXRS Ulteam.
> 
> They are both great bikes but if I could only keep one it would have to be the Look. The 585 is as close to a perfect bike as I have ever been on.


You have both the Time Ulteam and the 585?!?! Those are two of my most lusted for frames (585 Ultra though). I am amazed that you would keep the 585 over the Ulteam- I thought it would be the other way around! What a testament to the Looks!!! You really can't do any better than Look, Time, and Colnago for production carbon fiber. As much as I love Colnagos (own 2), I have to admit that I want the Times more except that they don't have the right size for me. So more than likely, my next CF bike will be a Look 585 Ultra.


----------



## jnrpsycho (Sep 4, 2006)

Ewitz, any particular reason why you'd keep the 585 over the vxrs?


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> FYI, shops are selling the Proteam at a discount now. Colorado Cyclist has it for $3250 for the module. Keep in mind this also includes the stem and post.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Time frames, but I have not ridden the Look.


Price is now $2999 on vxr proteam now. This was one of the frames that I was considering vs. 2008 585 ultra. I went w/ different Time at the end. RXR ulteam.


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

I have a VXR (non pro team) and a 585. Both are excellent bikes but if I had to choose it would be the 585. I also agree it is about as perfect a bike as I have ever ridden. I find the 585 to be 99.9% as efficient in terms of power transfer as the VRX yet the 585 is oh so smooth, oh so responsive, great feedback.

In terms of comfort I find my 585 with Easton EC90 Aeros to be about as comfortable as the VXR with AC Sprint 350 w/ sapim. The EC90 is a super stiff wheel while the 350 is quite compliant. The extra compliance in the 585 takes the edge of the harshness of the EC90 wheels. There really is that much difference in compliance between the two frames. In spite of the compliance the 585 has excellent power transfer. For my preference, the tiny bit of extra power transfer stiffness in the VRX is not worth the tradeoff in vertical compliance. The 585 is just a perfect bike.


----------



## jnrpsycho (Sep 4, 2006)

tsteahr: Do you have a regular 585 or the ultra version? I'm looking at the ultra version and wondering whether all that compliance you talk about would be lost with the extra stiffness.


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

jnrpsycho said:


> tsteahr: Do you have a regular 585 or the ultra version? I'm looking at the ultra version and wondering whether all that compliance you talk about would be lost with the extra stiffness.


I have the regular version. I think others here could better characterise the ride differences between the regular and the ultra. I suspect even the ultra would have more ride compliance than the VXR. My VXR is a darn stiff bike. But please realise it is a wonderfull riding bike. I also have a older aluminum raleigh. In comparision, the raleigh is a noddle in the bottom bracket but beats the tar out of me on a long ride. It is not in the same ballpark as the look or the time, in price or performance. Makes a great rain bike though.


----------



## jnrpsycho (Sep 4, 2006)

tsteahr, Is the sizing equivalent between Time and Look? ie is a small in a Time the same as a small in a Look? the two brands seem to measure the top tube slightly differently; so i'm not sure whether a 54cm top tube in a look is equivalent to 54cm top tube in a Time.
Thanks


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

jnrpsycho said:


> tsteahr, Is the sizing equivalent between Time and Look? ie is a small in a Time the same as a small in a Look? the two brands seem to measure the top tube slightly differently; so i'm not sure whether a 54cm top tube in a look is equivalent to 54cm top tube in a Time.
> Thanks


I think another RBR member, C40, can provide the best answers in fit issues. That said, I ride a size M in both the 585 and the VXR. The overall fit is close between the two frame with the VXR offering a few mm less reach than the 585 but a few mm more setback.

The following links are the geometery sheets for the 585 and the VXR Proteam. I would suggest you focus first on two items: reach (top tube length in front of the bottom bracket and setback (amount of top tube behind the bottom bracket.

http://www.time-sport.com/product-sheet-vxr-proteam.2.0.idp.36.html
http://www.lookcycle.com/products/data/geometrie/geometrie585.pdf


When I bought my size M 585 I had a pro fit done. Subsequently I bought the VRX and set that bike up to match the 585. Without getting into all the details of the geometery, I had to use a seatpost with less setback and a 1 cm longer stem to get to a similar position on the VXR that I had on the 585. In other words the the VRX has a little more setback (hench the reduced setback post) and a little less reach (hence a little longer stem). In the end I ended up getting to a position with similar setback but about 2-3mm more reach in the VXR.

I would suggest you look at the charts, dust off your 8th grade geometery skills determine if both bikes will allow you to position the saddle correctly relative to the bottom bracket while still allowing you to use a acceptable stem length to provide the necessary reach.

I guess the only thing I would suggest you watch out for is if need lots of setback (ie you have very long upper leg) you may be better off with the time.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

jnrpsycho said:


> I currently have a Time Edge and was looking at the Look 585 Ultra for something different and something stiffer. The alternative in a Time would be a VXR Proteam. Has anyone ridden both and can comment on the differences? The Proteam is quite a bit more expensive.
> Thanks


I test rode both along with a Cervelo SLC-SL before settling on a Time VXR Proteam.
They had very similar ride quality but I can't remember which wheelset/tires they had. 
As far as the stiffness goes they felt about on par.
The reason I settled on a Time was I got a better deal ($2800 for a new module) and a Medium Time fits me better than a M or L Look 585 Ultra.

I don't think you can go wrong with either frame as long as it fits you right....


----------



## tcrmann (Sep 21, 2005)

*TIME VXR Proteam*

Where did you buy your TIME Frameset for $2800.00 ?? Does that include TIME Stem , Seatpost ?? THANKS . What does your complete bike weigh ?? Components ??


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

tcrmann said:


> Where did you buy your TIME Frameset for $2800.00 ?? Does that include TIME Stem , Seatpost ?? THANKS . What does your complete bike weigh ?? Components ??



He wrote "($2800 for a new module)." All Time modules include the seat post and stem with he frame and fork.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

tcrmann said:


> Where did you buy your TIME Frameset for $2800.00 ?? Does that include TIME Stem , Seatpost ?? THANKS . What does your complete bike weigh ?? Components ??


I bought it from a bike from Great Britain through eBay.
The complete bike weighs 6956 grams or 15.34 lbs. It's equipped with DA 7800 w/Fulcrum Zero.

Here is the picure of it along with my new RXR Ulteam that will be built sometime this week.


----------

